# How long does Metacam take to work?



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

As the title says really, how long does Metacam take to work?

Dusk failed his treat test (and was lacking the behaviour that normally comes with knowing his treat is coming, such as the stamping he does as soon as he hears me come out), and so, suspecting his spurs are back, I gave him Metacam. An hour and a half later he has now eaten all the treats and some extra pellets and parsley and is now tucking into hay.

I'm trying to work out if the Metacam has made the difference to him, or if something else is playing a part (such as weather).

Basically I'm trying to work out if I should be stressing him with a vet visit (which I think is what I do need to do, I just wanted to check RE the Metacam).


----------



## Flick (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that Metacam works reasonably fast. I generally could see some improvement in behavior in about 30 minutes. I'm guessing that an hour and a half later, that's about as much improvement as he going to get.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know exactly, but since it's dosed twice a day, and it's a liquid, it probably goes to work very quickly. Dosing every 12 hours means it probably has a half life around 6-8 hours, so it goes to work within 1-2 hours.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 22, 2009)

From WHEN YOUR RABBIT NEEDS SPECIAL CARE, by Lucile Moore and Kathy Smith.
Pg. 401.
Lasts 12-24 hours, good for arthritis pain.

Disabled Karla typically feels more sparky after 5-10 minutes of her (maintenance) metacam dose. 

Sparky enough to relocate her disabled hind legs OFF her bath-soft rugs ~ and be across the room !!


----------



## Flashy (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Dusk is going to the vets later today. Thanks for all the info


----------



## Flashy (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup, spurs. Looks like I've got my first reoccuring dental bun. Oh the joys.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Yup, spurs. Looks like I've got my first reoccuring dental bun. Oh the joys.


:expressionless:twitch:The joy is overwhelming and contagious. I feel your pain.


----------

